# looking to buy a GTO



## stuper01 (Aug 7, 2009)

hello guys and girls!

just recently strarted looking to buy a GTO.... been looking at the 04's... but can you tell me any issues they had???

do i buy a stick car??? or an auto??

would like to do some upgrades, and take it to the 1/4 mile on the weekends once or twice a year...

any advice is appreciated.:seeya:


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Buy one run it, and have fun tinkering with it along the way. You can tweak it to your specs, I like a 6 speed with long tubes, intake and a tune. You will love it! Good luckarty:


----------



## stuper01 (Aug 7, 2009)

how about the drivetrain on the 04??? is the tranny good to add some power? 

any more input would be appreciated!


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

As far as drivetrain goes, the 05/06 is better due to large 1/2 shafts and CVs. After all, the 04 came with 350hp and the 05 400. Trans are the same and can handle up to 5-600 as long as you don't spray or boost in overdrive. Clutches are clutches. The shifter in all years sucks. Serious bracket racing requires the auto, but the stick is more fun. Of course there are many ideas on what to do first. One I have heard to do first is gears. I didn't do that first and would proably make it second right after a catback (flowmaster is my choice). I found 3.91s made the car much more fun to drive and actually increased my mileage. Only raised the crusing RPM by 1200 or so. Then do the normal stuff, CAI headers, cam, FAST 90/90, heads, etc, etc.


----------



## stuper01 (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome info... thanks!


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Man you will love whatever year you have. I would go with the 05 because its already got the 6.0 and it's cheaper than the 06 but is still the same thing. Except for taillights and the lock button.
I love the M6, the shifter may be tricky but its in the ideal spot I think. 

The car handles great for DD and is great for some bolt ons taking it to the track.


----------



## stuper01 (Aug 7, 2009)

what about tranny in the 05??? is it much better than the 04?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

From what I understand, the tranies are the same for all three years, auto or manual. Now I'm new to the GTO scene and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but GTOJer confirms that in his post.


----------



## Rafal (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm in the same boat but i'm consequently looking for a 6spd. I've had my Saab for almost a year with a 5spd and just drove my friend's s4 with a 6spd and I really like it.

question: where do you guys all those nice deals? The famous: "Oh I got my Goat for $12k" The nicest one I found '05 in silver for $17k with 36k miles. Does it get less expensive?


thanks


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

stuper01 said:


> hello guys and girls!
> 
> just recently strarted looking to buy a GTO.... been looking at the 04's... but can you tell me any issues they had???
> 
> ...


baught my 04 and i love it... in the morning during cool weather it hauls a$$ like no ones business...

only issue i had is sometimes my durn lights stay on.. idk. aint done it in a while.

i got mine with 711 miles for under $20

it's also a 6 speed. even tho mine has "low" miles i beat on it pretty hard at times.. no issues.

fyi the ls1 and ls2 are the same engine, ls2 comes with some different internals, 243 heads, and a slighty bigger intake and tb so 400hp is'nt a hard number to beat when you get an 04. the 04's they are much cheaper cause every one "has gotta have the 05/06" and with the money you save.. it makes beating stock 05/06 hp #'s much easier. just a thought. you will be 100% happy whatever year you get.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Go for an 05-06.

With an '04, unless u get it for a really low price, u may experience buyers remorse once u start dumping $$$ in it.


----------



## bryce3 (Mar 19, 2009)

mine is for sale... 05 black w red leather with 18 in msr chrome wheels and borla exhaust, 60,000 miles also its an auto. $17,000 im located in missouri


----------



## Rafal (Aug 20, 2009)

other than intake and exhaust, what are the first mods you guys got for your GTO's?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If it's a manual trans, a skip shift elimininator has got to be high on the list.


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had my 04 since july of 04.-6 speed. I have about $17K additional in it mostly engine. Once you start, you cant stop! Lots of fun no matter what year you choose. LS motors are strong and there are plenty of mods available. Best of luck!


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

The auto trans in the 04 is not the same capacity as the 05-06 models.
If you build 400 hp into a 04 you will soon have a failure.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I did not know that. Though I can't see 50 extra HP killing the trans. Are the 6 speeds the same trans., 04-06?


----------



## Rafal (Aug 20, 2009)

What are the occuring problems in GTO?

In Saabs, you'd have to replace the direct ignition cassette or mass airflow sensor.

If I buy a 2006 GTO with very few miles, do I still have some warranty from Pontiac?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Rafal said:


> other than intake and exhaust, what are the first mods you guys got for your GTO's?


GMM ripshifter if it's M6.


----------



## Rafal (Aug 20, 2009)

I already know this will be my first purchase. I went for a test drive few days ago and I was worried my shifting skills suck, but it was the shifter.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> From what I understand, the tranies are the same for all three years, auto or manual. Now I'm new to the GTO scene and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but GTOJer confirms that in his post.


What does the plate under the hood say on '04s? Mine (05) lists the transmission as "M12". I had heard '04s had T-56s with _slightly_ different ratios.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> What does the plate under the hood say on '04s? Mine (05) lists the transmission as "M12". I had heard '04s had T-56s with _slightly_ different ratios.


04 Autos are a different P/N then the 05-06 model years because they have fewer clutch plates and different planet gear assemblys and generally have a different calibration and line pressures.

The manuals are all T-56 designs (BW) but they are made in Mexico by Tremec.
Again 04 MY got the wide ratio box's while 05-06 got the close ratio units because of the increase in engine torque!:cheers


----------



## GoaTlOver 6.0 (Jul 19, 2009)

HP11 said:


> If it's a manual trans, a skip shift elimininator has got to be high on the list.


Why? It is pretty rare when mine actually forces a shift.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GoaTlOver 6.0 said:


> Why? It is pretty rare when mine actually forces a shift.


Well, it was already on my car when I purchased it. You can still see the indicator on the dash ocasionally even though the skip shift function is defeated. Having it force a shift at anytime would be annoying IMO. It may be rare but why deal with it at all? Plus, at 59, I'm somewhat old school in that I don't care much for things that seem to be designed to protect me from myself.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Well, it was already on my car when I purchased it. You can still see the indicator on the dash ocasionally even though the skip shift function is defeated. Having it force a shift at anytime would be annoying IMO. It may be rare but why deal with it at all? Plus, at 59, I'm somewhat old school in that I don't care much for things that seem to be designed to protect me from myself.


:agreeI couldn't agree more. I installed the skip shift eliminator after owning the car for 2 months. It's one of the best things I've installed on the car. Even if the conditions are only met in 1 out of 20 shifts, that one time was annoying as hell.


----------

